# Suche 5 Möller Taster



## dkeipp (6 Mai 2008)

Hi,
Jetzt brauche ich noch 5 Taster von (Klöckner-)Möller folgender Serie:







also einfache Taster am liebsten in schwarz ohne Beschriftung. Kontaktelement müssen auch nicht dabei sein. Wenn dann auch noch 5 Blindkappen zu haben wären, wäre das super!
Ich bin auch gewillt gegen Knebelschalter zu tauschen (wie auf dem Bild rot beleuchbar[0-1], schwarz[0-1], und schwarz [1-0-1]. jeweils mind 10 verfügbar)

Gruß
Dennis


----------



## dkeipp (27 Mai 2008)

immer noch auf der suche...


----------



## Killereintopf (6 Juni 2008)

hi, suchste immernoch? Wenn ja, ich hab glaube ich welche , kann dir ja dann ein foto schicken.


----------



## Killereintopf (15 Juni 2008)

sind´s doch nicht die richtigen ?


----------

